
30 Questions to Ask Before Joining a Startup - joeyespo
https://angel.co/blog/30-questions-to-ask-before-joining-a-startup
======
ohiovr
If the question in your mind how in the heck are we going to make money doing
this and simply cannot be answered why bother with it?

